# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Κόκορας νάνος

## Ryu

πλεον βρησκω τα παντα στον δρομο!δεν ειναι να βγαινω απο το σπιτι!σας παρουσιαζω το κοκορα μου που τον ειχα βρει και αυτον... αδεσποτο πριν μερικους μηνες!περιττο να πω οτι μας κουρασε παρα πολυ να τον πιασουμε,εκτος απο αγριμη πεταγε σχεδον κανονικα!εχει καλτσες και το ενα λειρι κατω απο το ραμφος ειναι κοντο.ζει με μια κοτα κρεατοπαραγωγης και ειναι πεταπλασια σε μεγεθος!

----------


## xarhs

και εγω εχω σχεδον νανο κοκορα που τον εχω με κανονικες κοτες..........

----------


## birdy_num_num

Μη σας παραπλανεί το μέγεθος. Αυτά τα κοκοράκια είναι τίγκα στην τεστοστερόνη. Πλακώνουν στο ξύλο κοκκόρους γίγαντες και τα καταφέρνουν με οποιαδήποτε κότα!!!

----------


## xarhs

πανο εμενα ο νανος μου ζευγαρωνει κατι τεραστιες κοτες να μεινεις........... ειναι φοβερα πουλια

----------


## Ryu

> Μη σας παραπλανεί το μέγεθος. Αυτά τα κοκοράκια είναι τίγκα στην τεστοστερόνη. Πλακώνουν στο ξύλο κοκκόρους γίγαντες και τα καταφέρνουν με οποιαδήποτε κότα!!!


το ξερω.την αγαπαει παντως την κοτα του.αν και στην αρχη τον χτυπαγε,τον κυνηγαγε και δεν τον αφηνε να φαει,τωρα φενεται να τα χουν βρει και την φωναζει να φανε παρεα.ειχαμε πολλα νανακια παλιοτερα.απο 3 που ειχαμε παρει καταληξαμε σε λιγους μηνες με καμια 20αρια.τελειες κλωσες.

----------


## serafeim

Ντεπυ θελω κι εγω νανακια αν βγαλεις  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ τι κανουν εκεινα τα κοτοπουλακια σου που ειχες βγαλει?

----------


## Ryu

> Ντεπυ θελω κι εγω νανακια αν βγαλεις


θα βγαλω καινουργια ρατσα με την χοντρη την κοτα,υβριδια  :: 
προς το παρων δεν βλεπω να περνω κοτουλα για αναπαραγωγες...

----------


## serafeim

αντι για mini chicken θα βγαλεις mid chicken λογο διασταυρωσης  :winky: 

Χαρη ζουν και βασιλευουν και ολο ζητανε!!!

----------


## Ryu

> αντι για mini chicken θα βγαλεις mid chicken λογο διασταυρωσης 
> 
> Χαρη ζουν και βασιλευουν και ολο ζητανε!!!


και να θελα δεν γινετε.κοτες που βγαινουν απο κλωσομηχανες δεν γινοτε κλωσες και εαν γινουν σπανια βγαζουν πουλια.

----------


## serafeim

Σοβαρα? Δηλαδη εγω που εχω του Χαρη χωριατικα στην ουσια μισα κοτα μισα νανακια και τα εβγαλα με λαμπα δεν θα κλωσσησουν? :Ο Κριμα  :sad:

----------


## Ryu

> Σοβαρα? Δηλαδη εγω που εχω του Χαρη χωριατικα στην ουσια μισα κοτα μισα νανακια και τα εβγαλα με λαμπα δεν θα κλωσσησουν? :Ο Κριμα


εμεις ειχαμε παντα κοτες,καμια αγοραστη δεν γινοταν κλωσσα μονο αυτες που φερναμε απο το χωριο που ειχαν βγει φυσιολογικα απο μανες.

----------


## serafeim

Κι εγω τετοια νανακια ειχα καθοντουσαν μεσα στο χειμωνα κλωσσαρια αλλα ειναι παραξενο πως η αλλαγη αυτη της μανας με μια λαμπα καταστρεφει αυτο το ενστικτο!!!

----------


## Ryu

> Κι εγω τετοια νανακια ειχα καθοντουσαν μεσα στο χειμωνα κλωσσαρια αλλα ειναι παραξενο πως η αλλαγη αυτη της μανας με μια λαμπα καταστρεφει αυτο το ενστικτο!!!


δεν ξερω κι ολας σιγουρα,μπορει να τυχαινε σε μενα.

----------


## geofil

> Κι εγω τετοια νανακια ειχα καθοντουσαν μεσα στο χειμωνα κλωσσαρια αλλα ειναι παραξενο πως η αλλαγη αυτη της μανας με μια λαμπα καταστρεφει αυτο το ενστικτο!!!


Αυτό είναι μύθος. Δεν ισχύει στα σίγουρα.
Αυτές που συνήθως δεν κάθονται είναι τα υβρίδια αυγοπαραγωγής που πλέον είναι οι πιο συνηθισμένες κότες στα κοτέτσια. Και αυτό όχι πάντα. Πολλές φορές τυχαίνει να καθίσουν και γίνονται και μια χαρά μάνες.  
Οι υπόλοιπες ράτσες κάθονται κανονικότα. Δεν έχει καμία σημασία αν μεγάλωσαν με μάνα ή με λάμπα. Το ένστικτο δεν χάνεται.

----------


## xarhs

εγω εχω 7 κοτες και οι 4 κλωσσανε........

----------

